# Renault Kangoo bomba Epic no arranca



## ELECTRO2128 (Jul 29, 2014)

def066 4 def posicion actuador de caudal de carburante es el fallo que me aparece en la diagnosis
comprobado resistencia segun renault yson correctas ...


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 29, 2014)

supongo que es este el selenoide, pero no solo tenes que medir la resistencia....
subi unas fotos o que falla hace, modelo marca.....mas datos


----------

